
Tower for Windows - speter
https://www.git-tower.com/windows/
======
chinhodado
It is sad that Sourcetree, once the go-to git GUI for Windows and Mac is now
full of bugs and performance issues, and almost always gets worse with every
new version. They updated the UI every major version (e.g. 1.5 to 1.6, or
1.7/1.8/1.9), in most cases for no good reason (in fact they faced so much
backlash on the change to flat grey UI that they had to backpedal and
reintroduced colored icons). And yet they are still planning on a major UI
change again in the next version. At the same time, basic functionalities are
broken left and right.

But on the other hand it is a big opportunity for others like Tower

~~~
WayneBro
TortoiseGit is by far the best Git GUI on Windows or anywhere else. The UI is
light, fast and it stays out of your way. It's very tightly integrated with
the file browser, which is really the only app I want to be using to look at
my files...

SourceTree OTOH is slow and clunky on every platform. But even if it had a
light and fast UI - it's not integrated with my file browser, which sucks.
With TortoiseGit, every Git command that I need is a single click away when
I'm viewing my files.

~~~
baq
if tortoisegit is the best there is (that's what I use since forever when I'm
not actually in msysgit's shell, and usually I am - never tried anything
else), then there's quite a lot of room for a better GUI client.

I mean, tortoise gets the job done, but it isn't what I'd consider fast or
convenient.

~~~
leonatan
It's not the best - there is Tower now.

------
PascLeRasc
Maybe it's just my inherent bias towards command-line-based Git, but I have to
wonder just how useful this is to Git newbies if a lot of their page is
dedicated to learning how to use Tower, especially with a _24-part_ video
series.

~~~
nailer
I imagine it's because the video series is introducing git itself, through
Tower's UI.

git is a bunch of concepts: commits, branches, tags, a staging area, rebasing,
pushing, pulling, the reflog, etc. Provided a git client implements these
concepts they're a fine way to learn git.

Also note many (not you, just others I've met) 'I only use the command line'
git users use git's inbuilt gitk GUI a bunch of the time. Sometimes it just
helps to be able to see the branching in a real tree.

~~~
rpedroso
For those who prefer CLI git: I've used gitk a fair bit, but lately I've been
gravitating towards tig, which implements a tree view via ncurses.

~~~
amiraliakbari
I usually use git using command line and tig for the tree view and viewing
changesets, but I really miss the commit feature of git plugin in JetBrain
IDEs: editing while viewing the diff, full code highlight and lint in diff,
easy selecting of files to cimmit, etc. Any alternatives for linux/atom?

~~~
WorldMaker
VSCode, maybe? VSCode's git support does fine for most of my needs and I think
it covers the list of things you are looking for. Admittedly it is different
enough from Atom that there would be a transition, but it runs on Linux.

------
talles
Considering all free options out there, is it worth the price?

[https://www.git-tower.com/buy](https://www.git-tower.com/buy)

~~~
dhritzkiv
Absolutely. Compared to other clients –SourceTree, Github, and GitKraken– the
UI feels quick, makes me feel more productive –especially with drag-and-drop
interactions-, and presents all the appropriate information at the right time,
based on the context.

If there ever is a Tower 3 release, I'm immediately purchasing an update
license.

~~~
talles
Do you know if it works well behind a corporate proxy?

I'm behind a NTLM authenticated proxy at work and we have problems passing
through it with all major git clients. There are workarounds (like CNTLM) but
I would love a git client that have such support out of the box.

~~~
dhritzkiv
No idea if it works or not. Sorry I can't help.

------
acemarke
Downloaded and installed it on my corporate machine, and briefly tried it.
Observations:

\- No visible options for setting proxy configuration

\- No interactive rebase

\- Dropdowns for selecting "diff" and "merge" tools would expand, but not let
me actually click the checkboxes.

\- Crashed within a couple minutes of having loaded it up. Don't remember what
specifically I'd clicked on - might have been the icon in the bottom left.

I'm primarily a SourceTree user, but I'm kinda frustrated at all the Windows
Git GUI tools right now.

\- SourceTree 1.6.25 is stable and has interactive rebase, but they
progressively ruined the UI after 1.6 . Staging behavior is great, but it
doesn't have file blaming or view-tree-at-revision.

\- Git Extensions has file blaming and can sorta correlate with the file tree
because it has Explorer integration, but the rest of the UI doesn't suit me.

\- GitKraken actually integrates libgit so that it doesn't need to run
external Git processes for operations, which is particularly nice in a
corporate environment where process monitoring can slow things down. On the
other hand, way too much shiny, no interactive rebase, and the UI again just
doesn't feel right. Also, the recent announcement of licensing changes for
corporate use.

\- Tower appears to have view-tree-at-revision, but looked too monochrome,
obviously an early beta, and once again, no interactive rebase.

I suppose having _one_ application that integrates the best of all of those
would be too much to ask.

So, I guess I'm sticking with SourceTree 1.6.25 for the foreseeable future.

~~~
tobidobi
Tower team member here :-) We are of course working on lots of improvements,
especially in the current beta phase. Regarding interactive rebase, by the
way, I can say that it's already on the wish list :-)

------
adrianN
Why no Linux version?

~~~
Asooka
I'm almost certain that Linux devs make a very small percentage of their
target audience (I see most web devs use Macs). That's a great question to ask
them directly, though!

~~~
zeveb
I imagine most Linux developers will be comfortable on the command line or
using Magit; it's Mac- & Windows-using developers who are more likely to be
less comfortable with those tools.

------
porker
Anyone used GitKraken?
[https://www.gitkraken.com/](https://www.gitkraken.com/)

The interface looks good but not tested since it's an Electron app and I'm
pushing my RAM most of the time anyhow (I'm looking at you, Slack).

Interactive rebase, as another commenter has noted, is a feature I need.

~~~
jazoom
Yes. It's excellent. Well worth giving a try. It is a bit annoying to use with
anything other than GitHub or Bitbucket, but that's the only issue I have with
it.

------
chinhodado
Some feedbacks:

\- Everytime I clicked on the bottom left plus icon, the app crash:
[http://imgur.com/a/YI8OO](http://imgur.com/a/YI8OO)

\- Can you add the option to always expand all diffs by default when viewing a
commit?

\- Can you add support for Meld merge?

~~~
tobidobi
Tower team here: thanks for pointing this out! This is already on our todo
list - and, in fact, already being worked on! Won't be an issue for very long
;-)

------
shadowfacts
I use GitUp[0] which is for macOS only, but is a nice plain and simple Git
GUI. Unfortunately it doesn't support GPG signing so I still end up using the
command line to commit and tag.

[0]: [http://gitup.co](http://gitup.co)

------
Gmo
Might be too late, but I couldn't find a "staging area" like in SourceTree.

Does it exist or is it like a lot of other git GUI with no separation between
staged and not staged files/hunks ?

------
Raed667
Good lord! Is the Amazon hosting server running on potato? One hour of
download for 40MB!?

